# Renaming External HD



## irenefrie (Mar 3, 2012)

Hello,  I'm brand new to LR3 and finding it a different concept for me.  Anyway, I bought two 1TR Seagate FreeAgent GoFlex external hard drives and they show up as "FreeAgent GoFlex Drive".  I would like to rename them, maybe EHD1 and EHD2 so that my file names don't get too long.  I intend to keep my photos on one EHD and back on the other one.

I have loaded LR3 on my old laptop using Vista 32-bit and also loaded onto my desktop using Windows7 64-bit.  I'm just playing around right now and will finally have one LR3 catalog on my desktop with Windows7.

I would really like to change the EHD names before moving all my photos onto one of the drives.

I appreciate any help you can give me.

Thank you.
Irene


----------



## Jim Wilde (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi Irene, welcome to the forum.

Renaming a drive is fairly simple....just start Explorer, then right-click on the drive you want to rename and choose Rename from the context menu. The drive name will be changed to a text box with the existing name highlighted, simply type the new name and hit enter. It's as easy as that.


----------



## irenefrie (Mar 3, 2012)

Wow!!!  Thanks for the quick response.
Irene


----------

